# fork rake



## dctrwho (Aug 30, 2006)

just got a litespeed ultimate 2006,anyone knows the recomeded fork rake for this model bike. thanx in advance


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

dctrwho said:


> just got a litespeed ultimate 2006,anyone knows the recomeded fork rake for this model bike. thanx in advance


45cm.
You'll love your Ultimate :thumbsup: 
I've got an 05, it's amazing


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Estone is correct. Right from Litespeed's website:

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/ult_geo.aspx


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Estone is correct. Right from Litespeed's website:
> 
> http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2006/road/ult_geo.aspx


Your early rising habit is freaky, fyi.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

estone2 said:


> Your early rising habit is freaky, fyi.


I actually get up at 3:00 AM and returned from a run before responding. So it gets even freakier!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I actually get up at 3:00 AM and returned from a run before responding. So it gets even freakier!


Yeah, I knew the 3AM part, and figured you were either biking or running. I was debating about riding down to your neighborhood to say hi, since I was up and had nothing better to do 
-estone2


----------

